# Fail.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

IVD (Royal Canin) just sent us a free case of Vegetarian Formula food for our clients to try.

/facepalm.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, dear lord.......


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow fail!


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Speaking of Royal Canin and Fail, I present you:

Understanding Corn and Corn Gluten Meal in Pet Food



> From a single source we have been able to produce fat, fiber, protein, and carbohydrate.


EPIC fail. Double facepalm.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmm for dogs allergic to meat LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frown:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

if people are dumb enough to buy it,who can blame royal canin for making money off of them....id like to meet the people who think this is a good idea for their dogs.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> if people are dumb enough to buy it,who can blame royal canin for making money off of them....id like to meet the people who think this is a good idea for their dogs.


I think many people just believe dogs are true omnivores like bears and humans. Just because a dog *can* eat plant matter and even grains doesn't mean it's ideal for their body. Sort of like using 87 octane "regular" grade gasoline in an engine that requires 91 octane premium. The car may run, but the performance of the vehicle will be lousy, and it might gunk up the engine.

So in reality, it's about the need to keep fighting the good fight with education about the ideal canine diet. I think a lot of people who go to the big box pet stores and buy the most expensive stuff (usually junk) really do think they are buying the best for their dog. Our mission is to show them otherwise. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> IVD (Royal Canin) just sent us a free case of Vegetarian Formula food for our clients to try.
> 
> /facepalm.


Maybe you can give it to your guinea pig clients. I'm sure they would like it :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> if people are dumb enough to buy it,who can blame royal canin for making money off of them....id like to meet the people who think this is a good idea for their dogs.


I don't think it's a matter of people being dumb. 
I think it's a matter or people not knowing any better, and thinking that the big dog food cmpanies know best because of their "research" and "credibility."

In all reality, I think that we are a very very small percent of pet owners. Evergrowing, but still small. I don't think it's fair to call people buying into the marketing dumb. Just uneducated. 

This can be applied to A LOT of things in life. For example, I'm researching pregnancy and delivery, as my husband and I are "trying" and I can tell you one thing for dang sure, I am not stepping a FOOT into a hospital. The general public would call me dumb. I like to think I educated myself to know my options. To each their own.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> if people are dumb enough to buy it,who can blame royal canin for making money off of them


I sell crack to people dumb enough to buy it... :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> I think many people just believe dogs are true omnivores like bears and humans. Just because a dog *can* eat plant matter and even grains doesn't mean it's ideal for their body. Sort of like using 87 octane "regular" grade gasoline in an engine that requires 91 octane premium. The car may run, but the performance of the vehicle will be lousy, and it might gunk up the engine.
> 
> So in reality, it's about the need to keep fighting the good fight with education about the ideal canine diet. I think a lot of people who go to the big box pet stores and buy the most expensive stuff (usually junk) really do think they are buying the best for their dog. Our mission is to show them otherwise. :smile:


i didnt know bears were omnivroes interesting.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I don't think it's a matter of people being dumb.
> I think it's a matter or people not knowing any better, and thinking that the big dog food cmpanies know best because of their "research" and "credibility."
> 
> In all reality, I think that we are a very very small percent of pet owners. Evergrowing, but still small. I don't think it's fair to call people buying into the marketing dumb. Just uneducated.
> ...


i became a an of pedigree on facebook because for every fan they donate a portion of kibble to shelters or something. i figured better to eat pedigree than starve..i then posted about hw pedigree is horrible, and someone was like?? what????? what makes you say that!!
lol. i searched for my post a few days later and i think pedigree deleted it which is lame.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i didnt know bears were omnivroes interesting.


Black bears, polar bear and grizzly bears are members of the carnivora order, but they are omnivores. 

Most of the black bear's diet consists of plants. In the summer months it eats grasses, herbs, sedges, fruits, berries and nuts. It also eats insects. Black bears don't hunt for meat, but if they happen to come across carrion (a dead animal) they will eat it. 

The grizzly bear eats berries, roots, fungi, grasses, fish, carrion, small mammals and insects. Unlike the black bear, the grizzly bear is a hunter. It is very good at catching fish and it often uses its long claws to dig insects out of rotting logs and small mammals out of their burrows. Some grizzly bears in the Canadian Rockies hunt larger animals like moose, elk and goats.

The primary food source for the polar bear is seals. It also eats fish, seabirds and sometimes, reindeer. In the summer it will also eat berries and other plants.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Black bears, polar bear and grizzly bears are members of the carnivora order, but they are omnivores.
> 
> Most of the black bear's diet consists of plants. In the summer months it eats grasses, herbs, sedges, fruits, berries and nuts. It also eats insects. Black bears don't hunt for meat, but if they happen to come across carrion (a dead animal) they will eat it.
> 
> ...


next time im in the woods ill be sure to have some nuts on hand in case a black bear comes at me ahah(althoiught thatd be kinda counter productive as,,having food on me would attract them ha.)


----------



## Moolice (May 14, 2010)

Dog's are not veggies... -.- ... If vegetarians want others to eat the same as them... Then they shouldn't get a dog if they expect them to do the same =/


----------

